# Archon Carbon



## Mattbikeboy (Feb 18, 2004)

As I was wandering about Interbike shooting show booths I saw this little rig...


----------



## FondriestFan (May 19, 2005)

Remember the last time Litespeed tried to do carbon? It was called the Pavia, aka the Pedal Force special.

Litespeed makes great Ti bikes. If you want a carbon bike, I'd look elsewhere.


----------

